# Guru Granth Sahib Hindi Translation By Dr . Manmohan Sehgal Released Online



## spnadmin (Feb 22, 2010)

*Guru Granth Sahib Hindi  Translation By Dr . Manmohan Sehgal Released Online*


Guru Granth Sahib Hindi Translation By Dr . Manmohan Sehgal Released Online

*A Hindi Translation of complete Guru  Granth Sahib by Dr. Manmohan Sehgal has been released online . This is  great news for Sikhs throughout the world who are familiar only with  Hindi language but always wanted to read Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji .*


_FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
PR Log  (Press Release)_ –  _Feb 20, 2010_ – An excellent  Hindi translation of Guru Granth  Sahib ji has been released online . This is  a steek or complete Guru  Granth Sahib's Hindi Translation by Dr. Manmohan Sehgal . There are  thousands or may be lakhs of Sikhs or Sikhism enthusiasts around India  and around the world  who have been seeking to know more about Sikhism   but they lack knowledge and understanding of Punjabi language or  Gurmukhi script  in which Guru Granth Sahib is originally written  . So  in order to understand its meanings and take instructions from  Guru  Granth Sahib they required that Guru Granth Sahib be available in Hindi  language . 

This is a Hindi translation of complete bani of Guru Granth Sahib ji  . The original bani of Guru Granth Sahib in Hindi is  followed by  its  meaning in Hindi . This is a great gift by Dr. Manmohan Sehgal to the  hindi speaking sikhs who continuously seek divine instructions from the  Guru immortal , Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji , of the sikhs . This has also  helped increase the understanding of Sikhism among other religions  across India who are only well versed in Hindi . 

So this  Hindi and  translation is a great innovation and great news  for Sikhism . It is great for the spread of Sikhism and its awareness  in Hindi speaking regions of the Globe . As a great service to the  community this has been made available at the following page for  everyone : http://www.jsks.co.in/<wbr>Sggs_hindi_two_<wbr>vol.htm


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 22, 2010)

NarayanJyot Kaur Jio,
Gurfateh.

Actually this is NOT an "Online" release at all. As usual JS Tiwanna Ji ( in hsi press release mail sent out to all mainling groups) has used the wrong vocabulary. All this online site does is SELL the BOOK. In other words the so called Online webiste is a web page fo a BOOKSELLER, selling the Printed Book ONLINE !!

Previously i have explained to JS Tiwanna Ji.... that in order to be really "ONLINE....a link has to have the Entire Book for reading/download.....otherwise it CANNOT be termed..as "available online"....

Readers clicking the link will eb taken tot he Bookseller's website selling his books.


----------



## dalbirk (Feb 22, 2010)

A very good news indeed , the translation of SGGS by Manmohan Sehgal Ji is a good one & the only one I came across . It would have been great if they had made the whole translation online but anyhow a good step forward . Kindly book mark this link & forward to all who need it .


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 23, 2010)

I heard that Hindi is more widely  understood in the Indian Context...but how sad that I cant read Hindi except the  rudimentary alphabet....

This book/steek may bring the SGGS closer to many  Indians..it is reasonably priced as well..​


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 23, 2010)

Gyani ji 

I wanted to get back to you before we had a recent database  error event -- and therefore could not.

Whenever I pick up an article  from a mail group, I always google the first sentence so that I can get back to  the original source. That is the version of the article that I ultimately post  in a thread,, not the mail group version of it. That is why the link provided  and the story go back to the original press release. It does as you suggest  tease the reader's appetite. The sale is an online sale, as opposed to an online  steek.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## sbsodhi (Feb 23, 2010)

Very True. This is not an online release for benefit of all.

For those  who do not know - there are an online versions available at : 

Files  with English Translation & Phonetic Transliteration of Sri Guru Granth  Sahib
http://www.srigranth.org/
Download Center


----------

